# Patey and Honri hats?



## RunToEarth (5 December 2013)

Are they linked? Honri is clearly mr Patey, based at rodmarton which used to be the Patey shop - Does anyone know what H&H is suddenly filled with Honri Hats adverts and not Patey?


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 December 2013)

At the Festival at Peterborough Patey were in a Gazebo rather than their usual travelling unit. The chap there said that "someone" had left and had taken it with them. Thought Patey seemed quite unprofessional there. My friend went to their workshop in London to be re fitted and was told the usual chap had left and had been replaced by 3 others.

The "fittings" carried out by Patey as they are now are not as good as they were. I suspect that all the knowledge is now with Honri (judging by their prices) and that Patey is just the name with less expertise.


----------



## Starbucks (6 December 2013)

Don't want to nag, but please start wearing a crash hat again Rosie!

On my very first day hunting a lady died wearing a Patey, Clive broke his neck wearing a Patey.  I know you are not in a big jumping pack but slipping on the road can be the worst.

there is not much point looking posh when you are dead, or even worse a vegetable.


----------



## Patterdale (6 December 2013)

I've been wondering this too!

Agree with Starbucks though. I used to hunt and exercise in a Patey, and look v elegant too. Then I had a bad fall, totally safe 17 year old hunter slipped and fell at canter. I was in hospital with concussion and bad nerve damage to my neck which still affects me now 5 years on. 
I now ride in a proper hat at all times. I don't think you believe it until it happens to you but if I can have a bad fall off a totally safe horse, totally unexpectedly, then it really can happen anytime.


----------



## Doormouse (6 December 2013)

Starbucks said:



			Don't want to nag, but please start wearing a crash hat again Rosie!

On my very first day hunting a lady died wearing a Patey, Clive broke his neck wearing a Patey.  I know you are not in a big jumping pack but slipping on the road can be the worst.

there is not much point looking posh when you are dead, or even worse a vegetable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one Starbucks.

I fully appreciate that it is personal choice but a choice that does in fact affect everyone around you, your family, friends etc because if you end up with a severe head injury or dead, it is the people who either have to care for you or are left behind who suffer just as much if not more than you.

I know riding is considered a dangerous sport and therefore we take a risk everytime we get on a horse but surely it is only fair to minimise within reason the possible dangers, your head is essential in every way to life, please take care of it.


----------



## arizonahoney (6 December 2013)

I have recently started hunting side saddle - my solution is to wear a bowler to the meet and then switch to a proper skull cap before we head off... As much as I would like to look posh, I need to work and cannot afford to join the vegetable club...


----------



## RunToEarth (6 December 2013)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			At the Festival at Peterborough Patey were in a Gazebo rather than their usual travelling unit. The chap there said that "someone" had left and had taken it with them. Thought Patey seemed quite unprofessional there. My friend went to their workshop in London to be re fitted and was told the usual chap had left and had been replaced by 3 others.

The "fittings" carried out by Patey as they are now are not as good as they were. I suspect that all the knowledge is now with Honri (judging by their prices) and that Patey is just the name with less expertise.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I did wonder whether there had been a fall out! I suppose I could have mine recovered by either though - I prefer the man at Rodmarton, he's great fun. 

I wasn't actually looking for a debate RE their safety, just wondered why the sudden advertising for Honri.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 December 2013)

He is the same one...I emailed him and asked him!! He will refurb a Patey as I asked him about mine. He is def the one with the knowledge and fitted my original hat to perfection.


----------

